# fishing in cypress



## marshhunter

are there any places to go fishing in cypress??


----------



## marshhunter

looking for a place around cypress 15-30 min drive. i dont have a boat.. any suggestions?


----------



## fishwmoosentx

County Parks - Downtown Katy, W.Little York and 290, Retension Pond behind Bridgelands off Fry Rd. the two pomds on Logenbaugh in Copper Lakes. (might have to be a resident in the hoods though)


----------



## marshhunter

thanks ill try them tomorow after school.. have you fished any? if so any luck?


----------



## fishwmoosentx

No but seen people pulling fish from the copper lakes ponds.


----------



## marshhunter

what kind of fish were they??


----------



## b.lullo

We started fishing the copper lakes ponds when they first were built. Used to be able to catch endless amount of sunfish (up to 11") and as many catfish as you could stand. When I was 10-11 yo I caught a 16lb cat out of the bigger pond (fishing off the island) with 4lb test on an ultralight. Still one of the most exciting fights of my life. As my cuz and I grew a lil older we started fishing in the bayou next to one of the ponds, catching bass and relocating em to the ponds. Sure enough, a year or two ago I was over there just taking a walk and asked some kids what they were catching. They came back with catfish, sunfish, and bass. Guess our bayou restocking program actually took hold.


----------



## Fish-a-mon

Wortham Pond Little York park You could walk Cypress Creek. Gasper goo Bass Perch Tilapia Cat fish


----------



## marshhunter

b.lullo said:


> Used to be able to catch endless amount of sunfish (up to 11") and as many catfish as you could stand.


what did you fish with? ie.. worms or minnows


----------



## marshhunter

fishwmoosentx said:


> County Parks -Retension Pond behind Bridgelands off Fry Rd.


which retension pond? the one way way back behind bridge land or the lake that is part of bridgeland?


----------



## b.lullo

for the sunfish, the smallest lure you could find usually did the trick. We threw rooster tails quite a bit and tiny crankbaits. Sometimes when the fishing was real slow we'd grab some bacon and throw it under a cork. For the catfish, we'd just take some of the sunfish we'd catch and make it cut bait. Worked like a charm.


----------



## marshhunter

im prolly gonna try there tommorow... do you remeber what they were catchin the bass on??


----------



## marshhunter

Fish-a-mon said:


> Wortham Pond Little York park You could walk Cypress Creek. Gasper goo Bass Perch Tilapia Cat fish


where is wortham pond at and what is Gasper goo?


----------



## Fish-a-mon

Wortham is at 1960 / 290 area. Wortham is the first street heading east on 1960 from 290. turn left, it will be about a quarter mile down the road on the right. Gasper -Goo is like a freshwater drum. fun to catch but I've never eaten one. gas-per-GOO] A freshwater drum that inhabits deep rivers and lakes throughout the United States. Also known as _goo_ or _gou,_ this fish has a white, lean flesh with a succulently sweet flavor. Gaspergoo is most commonly available in the spring and summer months. It's suitable for frying, grilling, pan-frying or steaming. _See also_ fish.


----------



## marshhunter

thats really intresting i have never heard of them...i didnt get a chance to fish today so im gonna go tommorw after school in the lakes at bridgeland, if there are no fish there ill go to copper lakes....i was thinking of using artificial worms/lizards on a carolina/texas rig what do yall think.?


----------



## blueaddiction

whats some baits recommended for Wortham??


----------



## lepaul37

try some hot dog or nightcrawler. Caught some nice bass and catfish off the bank.


----------



## marshhunter

went fishing today in cooper lakes and caught one bass and my friend caught 2 bass.....2 bass out of the bigger pond and one bass out of the smaller one....2 about 1.5 lbs adn 1 about .5 lbs


----------



## TXPalerider

marshhunter said:


> ........... what is Gasper goo?


Poor man's lobster, if you cook it right. I love it!!


----------



## Bowhntr

As far as Gou goes...they are fresh water drum and taste GREAT! as with any game you have to cook correctly! I usually do mine like blacken redfish (if you look closely-they kinda favor a red in looks). I catch them alot on trinity river below dam or Lake Houston. They are good eating, but if you catch them and decide you don't want to try...give me a shout and I'll come and pick up....don't know what you're missing


----------

